# Numerous Utah Records



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Since I hung up the short rods for this season spent a few moments reviewing this years 2008 proclamation and found the name "_*Ray Johnson*_" kept appearing for:

*C&R Record*:
Lake Trout 46 1/2" year 1998
Kokanee Salmon 26 5/8" year 2004
Tiger Musky 53 1/4" year 1998

*Angling Record*:
Yellow Perch 15 1/8" year 1984
Utah Chub 13 1/4" year 1987
White Sucker 19 1/4" year 1992

*Archery Record*:
White Sucker 18 1/2" year 1992
Carp 27lbs year 1991

So this guy is quite the Utah Fisherman....or.....???

I contacted the DWR on a specific record, asking if a picture was available but none was available only a personal comment on that specific record.

Does anyone personally know Mr. Johnson and/or have any pictures on these records to share :?:

*What are your IMO thoughts and opinions on Mr. Johnson's ability to hook into fishing records* :?: :?:

I'll be honest and IMO seeing a picture and/or having others validate a record catch provides credibility to me. :wink: :wink:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Think about it though. Wanting to be known as the person who arrowed the biggest carp is kind of like taking the ugliest date (Note: not gender specific) to the prom. Sure there is recognition there, but is it what you really want to be recognized for?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I haven't heard Ray Johnson mentioned for a while but he has spent a lifetime DEVOTED to catchinig big fish. He has published a couple of books, invented a lure and allmost singlehandedly put Flaming Gorge on the map for trophy fishing. Like I said, I haven't heard of him for a while but the last I did hear he was guiding on Flamming Gorge somewhere. He may still be.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I read his book a long time ago but I can't remember the name of it. I'm sure it has been out of print for decades, but he was quite the fisherman. He would spend the winter on the gorge and claimed he would troll as slow as possible for big browns. The pictures in his book were incredible, several stringers of 6-12 browns between 5-15 pounds each. Also a few browns over 20 pounds.

He even made his own lures. I bought a bunch of them but never caught anything on them.

There was a thread about him on BFT:
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Utah ... s_P110700/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Quite a history on Ray Johnson.........hear it from other guides, it ain't so pretty....


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

You'd be surprised at some of the records. I noticed that the C&R Splake is only like 16.5 inches and the C&R Tiger Trout is only like 22 inches. I've beat both before but haven't ever had the sense to take a picture before releasing them. Oh well.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

fatbass said:


> If you were browsing record fish I'll bet you are thinking about the state tiger muskie record...an I right? My money's on you to break it, K2!


Well FB thanks for the vote of confidence on the future potential TM C&R record. 

As you and others surely know we fish for PV TM and C&R them all no matter. Having access to a picture of any "record" C&R provides validation in my mind. Understanding, to C&R a potential record catch is "that anglers" option/choice hands down. However, when submitting a state record C&R with no available photos (maybe the times, I don't know) and/or witnesses jusitifying the catch leaves it very suspect to me (call me a pessimist I guess :? ) Especially when one is "known" to go after "throphy" catches and then only beats any other record by a very small amount.

I'm just curious as to why no one can and/or has yet to produce actual pictures of Mr. Johnson's state records. I'm not calling anyone a liar by any means but just would like to see pictures. Maybe a camera wasn't available who knows....but if one is dedicated and has the "obsessive compulsive disorder," like us to catch a "record throphy" fish, I would also think one would also have a camera and/or witnesses to validate, yes, I was there and personally saw this catch, and yes it's "fact". Am I being unreal on this???

As far as us breaking the TM record....well for the TM C&R that's our goal  for angling it's not unless the TM can't be revived and dies  . We won't keep a TM just to know it breaks the "angling record" this is our choice.

Now, if my fish'n partner would've kept the June 2007 51 inch TM caught and witnessed by me and another boat with photos and video tape....we did have for several minutes the "new" "angling TM state record." We chose to release this record TM back into PV.










I guess I need proof ...maybe my bad and suspicion because in the world we live in today. But pictures and validation by witnesses is what's unfortunatley IMO needed today. Someone's word and paperwork just doesn't hold the credability it once use to without pictures and I really hate to say that (sorry and I don't mean to offend anyone). :wink: :|


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

K2......Ray Johnson has been profiled in _Outdoor Life, Salt Lake Tribune, Field & Stream, etc. _ However, I can't seem to dig up pictures of him at this time. I have seen pictures of him with 'some' records. So they really are out there somewhere's.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Some news station did a report on him a few years ago. Apperantly he's not the most popular dude at the gorge. They never went into details, could be because he's the best. Same reason I don't like tiger woods.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Good Grief K2 that's an awesome fish. Glad it's still lurking- good on ya!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

flyfisher_1984 said:


> You'd be surprised at some of the records. I noticed that the C&R Splake is only like 16.5 inches and the C&R Tiger Trout is only like 22 inches. I've beat both before but haven't ever had the sense to take a picture before releasing them. Oh well.


Wow then call me a state record holder because I have caught larger than the records on bolth species. One of the problems of holding the record is you not only have to have a photo, whitness, tape but you also have to reveal where it was caught and how you did it.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

If my memory serves me correctly, the tiger trout record was like shattered just last fall. I suspect the books just have not been updated yet or perhaps that fish was not submitted. I think that is why some of the records seem rather small. People just don't bother to submit fish to the record books. I tried to find some links to that tiger trout but I think it must have been on the old DWR forum. Anyone else have the same memories?


----------



## Buckskin (Sep 14, 2007)

I found this on the Tribune archives. 


Salt Lake Tribune, The (UT)

Date: February 24, 1998 
Edition: Final 
Page: C1 

********************************
Moderator Edit -
Sorry but we can't post entire articles from newspapers here for copyright reasons. Post the link to the article, but we can't do the whole article. Sorry. GaryFish
********************************


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Ray Johnson can walk on water--------- just ask him


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going after Hogan's C&R splake from last year, because it's the state record by now:

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s202 ... 0001_3.jpg


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

K2, this is the same guy many years ago that was burning all the underbrush on the banks at PV when the water was low. My father and I both had words with him because it was this brush that held them at high water and also gave the perch and crappie a place to hide. His reason for doing this as he explained was to clear the banks of line snagging and fish tangling brush. While I don't agree with some of his tactics I have to give credit where it's due, the guy definitely knew how to find the browns at the gorge. In regards to the PV tigers, many of us have caught and released fish of equal or greater size but choose to keep it under our hats.


----------



## Buckskin (Sep 14, 2007)

I sent Brett an e-mail and told him about the post. He said as long as the Salt Lake Tribune byline is with the story it is ok to post it. He said he laughed when he heard it was the Ray Johnson story... Do you want me to repost it?


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

campfire said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, the tiger trout record was like shattered just last fall. I suspect the books just have not been updated yet or perhaps that fish was not submitted. I think that is why some of the records seem rather small. People just don't bother to submit fish to the record books. I tried to find some links to that tiger trout but I think it must have been on the old DWR forum. Anyone else have the same memories?


The Angling Record was:
TROUT, Tiger 2007 10 lb 12 oz 29 1/2" 17 1/8" Michael David Moon Palisade Reservoir 
I think that the old record before that was about 7 1/2 lbs.



threshershark said:


> I'm going after Hogan's C&R splake from last year, because it's the state record by now:
> 
> http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s202 ... 0001_3.jpg


I remember when he posted those pics up. Didn't he catch a big brown and a nice mac in the same day also? Those fish were amazing. That beats the old record for sure.

Here is a link to the records updated in October 1, 2007 on the dwr page:
http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/fishing/recfish.php


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

When was the last time he caught a state record? If some of the records are older, digital cameras have not been out and so prevelant like they are now a days. Everyone has a camera phone now and it is much easier to provide proof. Just a thought.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

:shock: WOAH the cutthroat record hasn't been beaten since 1930!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Maybe we should extend the slot to 30".


+1


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should extend the slot to 30".
> ...


Then it would 31 inches....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> Then it would 31 inches....


Ha ha I get it, that's .45 folks, he'll be here all week. Give him a big round of applause!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote=".45":2ezmpwhf]Then it would be 31 inches....


Ha ha I get it, that's .45 folks, he'll be here all week. Give him a big round of applause![/quote:2ezmpwhf]

Thank you, thank you......


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bump. I like this tread. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I read a book by Ray Johnson on catching big [email protected]$ Browns. There were plenty pics in his books. Some of these Browns in his photos were so huge that they looked almost fake, IMO..How ever though, I am a believer, Ray Johnson can walk on water.

Or Maybe its some DWR conspiracy, Like some area 51 Shizz going on or something. Who knows, All I know is a have better things to do, like go out and fish than worry about Ray Ray..... Now that I think about it I wonder if he wore boxers or briefs?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If Ray Johnson is the same guy I think he is, then he's more than just a Utah legend. I won't mention who I think he is since I don't know for sure and he may not want the attention (since so many seem to think so "highly" of him *without knowing him*).

If it's who I'm thinking of, the guy has held records on a global level for a host of species and fishing knowledge runs through his veins like blood.

Either way, Mr. Johnson is truly dedicated to this pastime we all love and probably isn't too different than the rest of us fish nerds (besides the apparent superiority in skill and knowledge).

His name is all over the records because he knows what he's doing. Personally, I'll wait until I meet him and know him to create an opinion.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Since I hung up the short rods for this season spent a few moments reviewing this years 2008 proclamation and found the name "_*Ray Johnson*_" kept appearing for:
> 
> *C&R Record*:
> Lake Trout 46 1/2" year 1998
> ...


Kinda like Bill Furnace. Plaster your name all over and maybe people will like you. I have heard some pretty bad stories of RJ. I have also heard a few about BF. Sounds like a pretty ugly dude to me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray Johnson is the Cats Meow. I now also Like Tiger Woods.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

The State records that you all are looking at are not-updated.... I know that the current C&R record holder for Tiger Trout has not been updated.... its not 22".

oh, and Mr.J is a bad ass.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

.

http://www.blackheronflyfishing.com/rep ... wlitz.html
Take a look from pic #14 on down.
Apparently he slays in Washington too. Plus he KEEPS FISH, :shock: HOLDS THEM BY THE GILLS :shock: *AND CATCHES HIS LIMIT!!!* :shock: :shock: :shock:

Now I know I hate him.
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

To ALL the trolls.....I do in fact realize that Ray Johnson is a fairly common name.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If that was only "OUR" Ray. Sure wish I could find that book he wrote- it's in some box in one of 2 houses. A different read to say the least


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Kinda like Bill Furnace. *Plaster your name all over and maybe people will like you.* I have heard some pretty bad stories of RJ. I have also heard a few about BF. Sounds like a pretty ugly dude to me.


Hear thats kinda how things roll when folks catch big fish.... tend to let everyone and their dog know that they're hot stuff. Might be that Ray Johnson isn't much different. I read about him in some books and thought it was pretty cool that there was a lot of Johnsons in the record books there for a while.... seemed he caught a lot of trash fish which might not be a big deal to some but guess if you want your name in the books, there might not be a better way than to catch stuff most folks wouldn't fish for.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

In all honesty I wouldn't mind being in there for a 30# carp.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish we had steelheads. Those babies are huge. Instead the bucket biologist plant Burbot. What idiots.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

K2 I have read about him also and seen some pictures but it was years ago. I am going NUTS! :? trying to find them in my library. Like .45 states they are out there somewhere. I will try to find it and post it if possible.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

His book is long out of print. Although I read it a long time ago, curiosity got the best of me and I bought a copy online from Powell's Books in Oregon - that place is incredible.

There's also a copy on e-bay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Big-Trout-Catch-and ... .m20.l1116


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

rugerdogdog said:


> .
> 
> http://www.blackheronflyfishing.com/rep ... wlitz.html
> Take a look from pic #14 on down.
> Apparently he slays in Washington too. Plus he KEEPS FISH, :shock: HOLDS THEM BY THE GILLS :shock: *AND CATCHES HIS LIMIT!!!* :shock: :shock: :shock:


I applaud anyone who bonks a hatchery steelhead.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You have to have at least a 1st graders reading skills to understands Ray's book. Ok the at least the kid who sat in the corner with Dunce cap on.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

There were some T.V. interviews with Ray at the Gorge. Some of the old timers with the Fish and Game would know the stories. Also, the older fishermen at Manilla would likely remember some of the "action."


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Ray was active at the Gorge about the same time that a man named Bringhurst from California caught the record Brown Trout. Mr. Bringhurst would modify Rapala's to his own specifications. Also about the time that Del Canty from Colorado caught the state record Rainbow on a "Zonker" fly. Glory years at the Gorge! If someone cared enough to search the Deseret News or Tribune archives, they likely could read about Ray.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Quite a history on Ray Johnson.........hear it from other guides, it ain't so pretty....


On many a pre-dawn morning Mr Johnson and I have argued over who owns Flaming Gorge Reservoir.......ah........and the boat ramps.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Packfish said:


> *You have to have at least a 1st graders reading skills to understands Ray's book*. Ok the at least the kid who sat in the corner with Dunce cap on.


Aw ****, I was really looking forward to reading it! :evil:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Ray Johnson can walk on water--------- just ask him


The over-50 crowd knows RJ well.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Folks it took some digging but i found the missing picture with ray and his 53 1/4 inch muskie,










I gotta tell you it must be bigger than it looks, just ask my wife!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

rick_rudder said:


> Folks it took some digging but i found the missing picture with ray and his 53 1/4 inch muskie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason you got the photoshop image. *\-\* Amazing what that photo editing software can do... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

hmmmm! looks fishy to me! :roll:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rick_rudder said:


> Folks it took some digging but i found the missing picture with ray and his 53 1/4 inch muskie,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!! Are you serious??????????????


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> rick_rudder said:
> 
> 
> > Folks it took some digging but i found the missing picture with ray and his 53 1/4 inch muskie,
> ...


Just after the muskie record he was holed up in a cabin up in montana, thats the last ive heard of him?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey rick do you tell your wife this is 6"?

[-------------------------------------] Try it. It works wonders. Trust me! :lol:


----------

